# 331 bridge and east choctawhatchee bay



## Geaux Fish (Jan 23, 2013)

Ive fished east choctawhatchee bay for the past year, is it me or are the fish scarce around that area? Ive just recently bought a new boat and now have a fully equipped boat, im hoping that a nice bottom machine will help! As far as bait goes, I know about copelands and the other store on 331 but they dont seem to carry bull minnows, they are hard to find to me? And what about pogies, can I buy them also? Im not asking for anyones honey hole, just need some info to make my trips a little more easier! Im new to the forum so any help would be appreciated help.... I will be fishing there a lot this year! Thank you


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

You have found the only 2 places to get live bait around the area. At least thats the only 2 places I have found for bait around here. Bull minnows seem to be hard to find around here for some reason. If you like to catch your own bait, try going up into LaGarange Bayou and see if you can find some LY`s. They are around but you have to hunt for them this time of year. Or you can try Alaqua Bayou, try up near the river mouth.


----------



## Geaux Fish (Jan 23, 2013)

I figured that was coming, I need to learn to throw a net! I know there's a bait man in grand lagoon if im ever fishing over the but thats not really helping. I wonder if there's a number to call for live bait? What about finger mullet? Any chance on finding those? Thanks for you input!


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

The only other live bait I know of is the bait man in the Destin Pass thru the summer months. I don`t think he does much in the winter. I don`t recall seeing him out there when the weather turns cool.


----------



## Geaux Fish (Jan 23, 2013)

I guess I better get good with a net..... if I lived there I could use traps but I dont! Oh well, I will have to use what I can get! Any luck on artificial? Gulp shrimp for trout?


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

I actually do quite well with Gulp baits. I free line them under a Cajun Thunder. But damn, they are getting expensive. I`m curious about this new Pro-Cure scent. I might try this with a few plastic swim baits.


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

I live north of freeport and have fished the area since a teen ager and this is the best time to fish for trout in my opnion colder the better and hit the creeks and the inter coastal my bait of choice small live mullet i got a 10 ft bait net find some salt grass and shallow water and you will find small 3 to 5 inch mullet. Black Creek is hot right now


----------



## catfever24 (Dec 26, 2011)

Great info, thanks Fowlweather.


----------



## Geaux Fish (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes it is good info.... im gonna get out tommorrow weather permitting! I guess im gonna go buy a net! Id love to get on some specs


----------



## Geaux Fish (Jan 23, 2013)

Half hitch does not have any bull minnows, just called and they are out!


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

With this warm up i would start in the bay at the mouths of the creeks trolling is a great way to locate trout i troll with 3 rods out 2 with chrome and blue 3/4 ounce rattle traps and the other with a 1/4 ounce red jig head a and a 5 inch gulp mullet. Troll slow between 1.5 and 3 mph do large figures 8's in the mouth of the creeks and the inter coastal once you locate them stop and start casting the same lures and if you have any live bait cast it out your largest trout all of my 22 inch or bigger fish come off live mullet


----------



## Geaux Fish (Jan 23, 2013)

Any last minute suggestions for a red and trout trip tomorrow? Ill be in destin pass first, then moving on for trout... Ill post report when I have time tomorrow.... thanks for the info guys


----------



## Fowlweather_13 (Jan 14, 2013)

Destin bridge and mid bay bridge for sheephead and bull reds


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I usually call Copelands and BJ's to see what bait they may have before I go. The guys with a cast net seem to get the best bait. Bulls are expensive, about $7.00 doz. My luck on specks and reds for past month has been rather poor, but I do get reports of that others seem to be able to find them at times. I prefer colder weather but we don't have any control over that. Some of the techniques previous posted seem to be good ideas to try.


----------

